# sex in the 41st millenium?



## roondawg (Aug 15, 2008)

Now some of you are probably wondering wtf is he on about and some of you probably think wow whata ass bag... immature prick. Well i just wanted to know if like space marines had women or children (i know IG do)

roondawg...


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

No. That was too short.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

No they don't. The Black Carapace prevents Space Marines from having sex. Except for the Space Wolves.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, what a random a thread. Anyways, no. I know little about space marines other than the genetics or surgery hinders the sexual drive or something like that.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

They could _physically _have sex, but loyalist marines devote their lives to the Chapter and Emperor...god knows what a Space Marine's kid would look like (if they're even genetically compatible with a normal human any more).


----------



## Humanbrain (Jul 23, 2008)

roondawg said:


> Now some of you are probably wondering wtf is he on about and some of you probably think wow whata ass bag... immature prick. Well i just wanted to know if like space marines had women or children (i know IG do)
> 
> roondawg...


Think about it a minute.

1- Lots of large virile military men with HUGE phallic guns, HUGE phallic swords/hammers,etc. 

2- Men only monasteries.

3- Radical political agenda.

4- Lots of fashion choices! Dress like a wolf! Raven! Goth!!!! Ultrabutch!!! Blue, red pink, green, yellow!!! YAY!!!!

5- Dedicate their souls and lives to a creepy dominant older man and follow his every whim.

6- Power fists

7- ASSault squads

8- Created in large part by a british fancy lad named "Jervis"

I could go on, but why bother?



They have sex but do not have women or children.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Humanbrain said:


> Think about it a minute.
> 
> 1- Lots of large virile military men with HUGE phallic guns, HUGE phallic swords/hammers,etc.
> Have you seen either a penis or a bolter lately? I kinda doubt it...
> ...


Its been answered, already, but the reason they can't/don't have sex is due in a large part to a)the black carapace AND b) the hundreds of years of gene therapy used to make them 7 foot tall super-men.

PLUS, from the moment they are recruited they spend the rest of their life getting genetic mutations grown into them OR they go trough their 20 hour days (check out the GW fluff on the 'schedule' of a SM; they have 15 minutes of free time, 2x 15 minute meals, 4 hours of mediation so as not to screw with the their circadian rhythm, and the rest of the day is prayer and preparation for war!) They literally do not have the time to get the baby making process in gear!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Black Carapace covers the area that need to link directly into the armour's systems (Abdomen and legs) but unless Space Marine armour was designed so they could wiggle their groin provocatively (Erotic Astartes Dancers?) I don't think it extends their groin area...


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Older fluff said their penises were removed,as its an incredibly sensitive area that could be used against them during torture based interogations.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Other older fluff suggests that the Sisters of Battle were used as whores for Space Marines.


----------



## roondawg (Aug 15, 2008)

i just wanted to know...... didnt know about the Black Carapace and its intresting to hear what others have to say... thanks guys


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

so how do chaos marines get it on, say slanesshi chaos marines wanted to get down with a demonnete (could happen) would the black carapace stop that, and if so, what are those chaos marines to do.
sorry for any bad spelling


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They don't, because they're little plastic spacemen and it's PHENOMINALLY CREEPY to be talking about them screwin'. 

To put it simply, the Codex Astartes schedules a Space Marine's life down to the minute. There's no time for outside interaction.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

...uggg... ...not hapy images... *Fetal position*:scare:


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Aside from the previously mentioned Slaaneshi marines and Daemonettes, I doubt that there is much in the way of the pleasures of the flesh for the poor, deprived, Adeptus Astartes.

See, in my mind, a Space Marine is totally akin to those guys who always have the really nice cars, the boats, the flashy clothes, etc. They're packing the materiel wealth, because, well, their isn't much wealth below the wasteline. 

I mean, the SM have got the Land Raider (the hummer of the 41st Millenium) and *HUGE* lascanons of smiting from really *LONG* range. Its called over-compensation.

But if what the others said about the Black Carapace interfering with the Space Marine's one-eyed wonder-weasels is true, can we blame them? 

Or maybe there are totally kick-ass glory-holes manned by chapter serfs on every Battle Barge.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

AAAH my brain:scare:.... It has been shredded!:headbutt::wacko:

Sniper


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

it may sound disturbing but..... nope no buts, it is disturbing


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

im sure iv seen this topic discussed befor on this ite, and it kinda trailed off then. mostly beacuse none of the people on hre want to admit they they are so socially screwed that they would spend their time discussing wheather a bunch of plastic figures can have sex or not. i love the fluff for 40k, but i think that this takes it just a bit too far down the road to a mental breakdown.

but thats just my views on the matter.


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

were did u read that about the sisters of battle, it was a joke right..... although would explain why they so pissed off all the time...... and why i never see them sitting down hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## roondawg (Aug 15, 2008)

i think some of you guys need too chillax a bit.... im just wondering what you think... im not a social retard, i'd like to say curious but that would sound gay


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

A man is a man is a man. I do believe that the equipment is present and operative but as has been pointed out the Marine has his attention focused on more destructive disaplines. So he could if he were to let his mind wander but they are so conditioned that the extacy of battle is all they need. Unless Slaanesh gets into their heads.....:shok:


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

i thought sisters had to be virgins? and what space marine would want to screw a human girl there so small to them. to put it in to perspective it would be like screwing a 12 year old...:no: not right


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

No Comment on that last one. Oh the terrible, horrible lengths I could go for a joke, but I won't.

But you can infer them all you want.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> Older fluff said their penises were removed,as its an incredibly sensitive area that could be used against them during torture based interogations.


WHOA man that is NOT cool!! You don't just go around chopping off a someone's fireman! That notion probably made the Emperor's corpse flinch


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the marines just have no desire to have sex, if they even know what it is. Has anybody read Horus Rising? 

*MINOR SPOILER ALERT*


There is a scene in Horus Rising where Loken goes to visit Mersadie Oliton and she was just having sex with some IG guy and then Loken kicks the guy out of her room so he can talk to her. She's naked but that idea does not register in Loken's head...
Poor Guy


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I heard that the penis and testicles were removed, due to their being very sensitive to pain, and that the penis and scrotum require a lot of blood to function. It is unnecessary to keep them. Secondly (I may be wrong on this) testosterone (produced in the testiscles) encourages muscle growth and therefore strength, it also fuels the primal desire to have sex. It really cannot do to have 50 or so Battle-brothers on the field, horny as hell and angry. Also think of the awkwardness in the monasteries... it'd be like the Greek hoplites. Also, lust fuels the God/ess of Excess Slaneesh.

Hmm. A chapter based on the Greek hoplites of old? Could be very interesting, with inter-marine relationships, and desire to protect your lover and battlebrother in the heat of battle. They'd probably fight more aggressively and fanatically than 'standard' Marines.

-Disclaimer

I am not homosexual.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> Hmm. A chapter based on the Greek hoplites of old? Could be very interesting, with inter-marine relationships, and desire to protect your lover and battlebrother in the heat of battle. They'd probably fight more aggressively and fanatically than 'standard' Marines.


I believe the Egyptians won wars with units of paired-up homosexuals...LOLZ! Imagine going back to your king and telling him who you lost to :shok::shok::shok:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Captain Galus said:


> I believe the Egyptians won wars with units of paired-up homosexuals...LOLZ! Imagine going back to your king and telling him who you lost to :shok::shok::shok:


Are you absolutely sure of your facts here?


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

KellysGrenadier said:


> I heard that the penis and testicles were removed, due to their being very sensitive to pain, and that the penis and scrotum require a lot of blood to function. It is unnecessary to keep them. Secondly (I may be wrong on this) testosterone (produced in the testiscles) encourages muscle growth and therefore strength, it also fuels the primal desire to have sex. It really cannot do to have 50 or so Battle-brothers on the field, horny as hell and angry. Also think of the awkwardness in the monasteries... it'd be like the Greek hoplites. Also, lust fuels the God/ess of Excess Slaneesh.
> 
> Hmm. A chapter based on the Greek hoplites of old? Could be very interesting, with inter-marine relationships, and desire to protect your lover and battlebrother in the heat of battle. They'd probably fight more aggressively and fanatically than 'standard' Marines.
> 
> ...


Which would be very similar to Samurai of old Japan.
The Samurai were only allowed to have sex with boys that were more or less their underling warriors, it was thought that to let the Samurai have sex with women would taint them with womanly traits. Keeping them with men was to keep them masculine.
I for one think it's a cool idea, making a chapter like that.
It would promote 6-man tac Squads. ^-^

Then again, I'm just weird like that.


----------



## pallyman (Aug 18, 2008)

*well, well... what have we here*

well, this is incredibly interesting. XD

well, picture it this way. a space marine explodes into a room using a power fist. a woman stands there petrified.

"i am requisitioning you for sexual intercourse"

she refuses? HERESY! *bolter shot to the face*


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

They would pummel you harder than the Incredible Hulk.
The Marines get psychoindoctrinated (force fed learning with computers) that all the basic urges get repressed, other than the need to eat and drink.


----------



## pallyman (Aug 18, 2008)

honestly, yeah. space marines don't do the sex thing. IG, on the other hand. i'm pretty certain that there's been a time or two where they get fresh with a Tau prisoner. everyone loves blue communist alien women with anatomies unknown to any player that i've met so far.


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

> I believe the Egyptians won wars with units of paired-up homosexuals...LOLZ! Imagine going back to your king and telling him who you lost to





the cabbage said:


> Are you absolutely sure of your facts here?


Not the egyptians.  It was Phoenicia, who had such legions. But it's true: in the antiquity there were such legions, and in some countryes, they even sad, the love between comrades is better, because they care more for the others...


----------



## shadowborne (May 5, 2008)

This is just a creepy thread. I understand curiosity but why on plastic men who never existed and never will....

And I have run into the guy who had a bright, almost neon pink, space marine chapter in maryland he called the Pink Flamingo's. He said they fought so hard and won so much because they understand eachother...inside and out...


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

this thread is priceless, i giggled at the thought of the 6 man tac squads and i actually think i might run with that as i have been contemplating starting a SM army and don't want ultramarines. but i need to finish my zebra influenced tyranids first. i would totally paint them rainbow though.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

from an objective point of view, if the emperor created space marines to protect humankind, wouldn't creating a race of sexually active, immense warriors be a step backwards? I mean... there was a heresy after all, but at least the chaos marines don't try to outbreed men, like what the english tried to do to the scottish way back when. Removing sexuality from the space marines could be a form of control.

And, for those who question the existance of this thread, have some consideration for those among us who are trying to create a race of superhumans to unite our species and expand throughout the galaxy... or solopsists, who probably don't give a damn either way...


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

two words for why space marine don't want sex: chemical castration.

It was written that the hormonal changes prevent them from having a sex drive, and the "overcompensation" post isn't far off, if you were to push enough growth hormones, and testosterone specificaly, into a man, he would develop a condition called hypogonadism, where the testes shrink, look at the bodybuilders that use steroids. This is because the human body seeks a balance, and men produce extra estrogen when testosterone levels are too high. Inaddition to its effect on the anatomy, too much testosterone will LOWER the sex drive, as more estrogen is produced. As for removing the "little space marine" it would cause issues with waste removal.


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

Most space marines don't have sex, however checkout the wiki page about the White Scars. They are among the only space marines who still have families because it's all to do with the clan company structure there wasn't alot more detail than that though on the subject. The Black carapace is not responsible for the space marines not having sex because its inserted into their back through an incision across the shoulders and then grows down the spine, its nowhere near the marines abdomen or groin. The main reason they don't have sex is that they are 1)heavily indoctrinated 2)too busy training 3)too busy praying and now and again i would imagine they get brewers droop from the vast quantities of alcohol they consume post battle ( ok not all space marine chapters hit the brew but i bet more than just the space wolves like a celebratory Beer or ten)


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> "i am requisitioning you for sexual intercourse"


OMFG I'm still laughing at that 5mins later LOLZ! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

As for the Egyptian thing, that's just what I read...it could also have easily been the Phoenicians


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

I can see Space Marines have sex.
Not a lot mind you.

But they do get 1 hour free time per week (except for Tycho 'cause he's a psycho; hence the name psycho-Tycho).
Maybe one in every so-many marines has a relationship with one of the custodial staff (staying away from the gay, not-gay issue).

The 40K setting would lean itself to very doomed romances.

I can see it happening... However, most space marines probably die virgins. And the ones that don't won't have had sex more then once.
Which would be cool because the experience would stay a mind blowing mystical romantic thing instead of becoming common or banal.

Guess I'm just a romantic.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

On a related note, if they don't have a cock, how do they piss?!?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

a little plastic straw is put in it's place so it doesn't feel pain but allows them to gloat about the size of their straw:laugh:


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

pallyman said:


> well, this is incredibly interesting. XD
> 
> well, picture it this way. a space marine explodes into a room using a power fist. a woman stands there petrified.
> 
> ...


Best post in the thread.

And I understand the comical relief of a gay chapter with rainbows and such, but my point with the Samurai is that it can be an entirely serious thing as well.
I guess that's just me though.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Ha ha ha... Space Marine rape... don't picture it, don't picture it, don't picture it, don't- Aarrgghh! I pictured it.:blush:

:shameful cat:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> a little plastic straw is put in it's place so it doesn't feel pain but allows them to gloat about the size of their straw:laugh:


Mmmmm, wonder if they drink from straws....hehe


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Mmmmm, wonder if they drink from straws....hehe


giggidy :laugh: but seriously who would look at a plastic little model and say "I wonder if He has a penis and if not how does he pee?"

Certainly not me anyway!! *looks around nervously*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think that the main problem stems from seeing a marine as a "man", they are not men ,your average guardsmen is classed as a "man" or human male .An astartes is a piece of genetic engineering , they are as alien to a man as an ork or eldar is.
Their whole life is completely devoted to war in the name of the emporer,everything they do is driven by it,I would say that the family jewels have been removed as would other pointless organs ,dont forget the numerous additional bits that are added to the marine.
Also a penis is not required for urine removal , half the population does not need one currently so why should a marine.
It could be argued that a marine is infact sexless ,they are just something else,totally devoted to a cause . things like love ,sex ,material wealth etc are unknown to them and they live like buddist monks.
For me the race most involved in the sexual act would have to be the eldar ,hell thats the path i would be following if i belonged to the "dying race" sod the aspects of war !


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

5th page:shok:...... WOW you all must be REALLY REALLY bored :no:

Sniper


----------



## Scytherayne (Aug 10, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Their whole life is completely devoted to war in the name of the emporer,everything they do is driven by it,I would say that the family jewels *have been removed as would other pointless organs*


I would just like to say, for the record:

A mans member is not a pointless organ. It reminds us that with every man, are over 100 million other (potential) people with him. :wink:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Did I mention that you all are OUTRAGEOUSLY creepy? Part of me really wants to close this thread, because it's just...sort of vaguely sick...to be thinking about the sex life of a plastic space man... and whether or not said plastic space man is a rapist...


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> are unknown to them and they live like buddist monks.


Buddist monks however are not prohibited from having- and do have sex.
They're not christians.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yea this really is a weird thread they are plastic toys people lets just go with they are sexless genetic guys and leave it there any more on the matter is just weird 

say it after me:

PLASTIC TOY SOLDIERS!


----------



## Scytherayne (Aug 10, 2008)

Camaris said:


> Buddist monks however are not prohibited from having- and do have sex.
> They're not christians.


Christians aren't prohibited from having sex either. And do have sex.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

it is amazing how big this thread has gotten since it started, what is with people and thinking of sex with everything, if you like that sorta thing, can't ya please keep it to ya self?


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> Christians aren't prohibited from having sex either. And do have sex.


I thought it was obvious that I was talking about monks.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

its amazing what some people can believe it is a plastic miniture after all.
haha space marines go IG


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my bolter, this is my gun...

One is for fighting, the other for fun.

Private Pile has a point...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> like what the english tried to do to the scottish way back when


youve been watching braveheart to much as there is no solid evidence this happened in the middle ages between the scots and the english.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

alright 1st things first: they are plastic spacemen and it is irrelivent so STOP FANTASIZING ABOUT FORNICATING SPACEMEN!!!!!


----------



## primarchXI (Mar 17, 2008)

actually i think that a marine does have some spare time, has anyone read the book deus encarmine? the main character walked around the city and ended up talking to a little girl selling blood angel miniatures.... not kidding, point is what was to stop this marine from going into some dark ally and buying a hooker? so a marine does on some occasions have spare time but maybe this is a bad example considering the fact that the blood angels were having some problems with a mesiah figure but just ignore that.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Did I mention that you all are OUTRAGEOUSLY creepy? Part of me really wants to close this thread, because it's just...sort of vaguely sick...to be thinking about the sex life of a plastic space man... and whether or not said plastic space man is a rapist...


haha shit, no kidding...:shok:


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a strange thread. It really shows people's fascination with sex, that we could be so interested in the carnal habits of make believe super-men. I have to say that I fall in with the crowd that says, penis or not, Space Marines don't have the time or urge for sex, owing to the intense psycho-chemical conditioning, hypno-therapy and their monastic lifestyles. I've read it more than once that the Space Marines have willingly given up any semblance of a normal human life and I take that to mean that they are aware of the basic human urges, such as sex, but have also willingly forgone any chance at experiencing such things in order to more purely dedicate themselves to their purpose and faith. 
Whether they've actually had their little buddy removed or not is immaterial because they've willingly decided they weren't going to use the little guy anyway.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a CANON chapter named the rainbow warriors, just go to the games workshop website and the list of chapters is on there.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I wonder dirty megazines like hustler and playboys exist in
the forty-first millennium? :laugh:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Slutty sisters and cadian babe obviously:biggrin:


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe we are all better off building and painting our minis and leaving the rest of it unsaid.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

marcch said:


> Maybe we are all better off building and painting our minis and leaving the rest of it unsaid.


but this is so awkwardly funny.

After all this I have to ay
1. NEVER mess with another mans junk, EVER. this is a man-law instinctively known by all straight men, Emporer of ManKind was/is a guy (and straight) so he wouldnt break that immensley important man-law, as said laws span the ages.
2. yes, they are busy, and yes, they mostly dont worry about that stuff, but it is entirely possible.
3. battle sisters are most likely candidates/least destructive (any normal woman would be a one shot deal, and probbably die from it, I mean, if everything else got super-sized...) but yea, I'm not sure on the virgins for the Emporer thing on the SoB.

after all this, I think I'm gonna have my chapter (custom) be one of those that does get lucky and have kids, all of them hetro (nothing explicit, just a passing nod to having wives/gf's/kids getting initiated). Then again, my chapter and other Imperium forces will be in an extreme situation.


you forgot to mention Crazy Catachans and Xeno Bondage (they wouldnt WASTE all of those captured Xeno babes)

And its only the Ultras that are gay (and they are probably the only chapter extreme enough to adhere to a bit-removing bit in the codex (Guilliman got it hacked off in combat, so all smurfs ritually hack of their own in honour to their Primachs loss)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

For ultramar!!! *chainsword in the pants*


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Whut!!?! This thread is, well, weird. All of you, go practice a bit more and theorise a little less dagnammit.....



_Spending time asking if astartes get any is a sure way of making sure you don't...._


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

what abot ny of the other races (excluding Orks, necrons and Nids)? no one has mentioned them yet lolz


----------



## roondawg (Aug 15, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Did I mention that you all are OUTRAGEOUSLY creepy? Part of me really wants to close this thread...


If you dont like the thread then dont come on it, im not forcing you to read
it.... i happen to find it intresting knowing peoples views on this thread. i feel that they dont have sex because they are fully devoted servents to the emperor.... websites like this are built around peoples opinions... so yeah stop complaining and go have a winge


----------



## roondawg (Aug 15, 2008)

i think some of you guys need to chillax.... its a forum for saying what you want within reason... and i just noticed that i replied to a moderator and im just mad with people going crazy about this... its a funny thread


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You can have a legitimate opinion, but still have it be really creepy.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

While I do find this all slightly weird, I must say I find it interesting how all the people saying "They're plastic spacemen" over what is essentially a thread on fluff (shouldn't it be moved to the fluff section mods, or are you too busy being a bit weirded out?:laugh never say a word over any of the other fluff. In my mind, this thread is no different to other fluff threads is all.

In truth, I find all fluff weird though, because all the way through I go in my head "they're plastic spacemen" 

But yeah, I think it's a bit unfair to dismiss this thread when you compare it to other fluff threads. After all, he (roondawg) did pose a valid, mature question on fluff.


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

some one commented about other races, i always picture Tau as having sex but they would only have it to provide me members of the greater good. 

Space Marines seem too uptight for sex to me, Chaos marines, i bet they do it all the time.

nothing wrong with discussing sex... even if it is just fluff. its led to some funny comments too!:good:


----------



## scarbrand (Aug 19, 2008)

i think only space wolves can and i like casmiricuses answer so ill go with that to


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> casmiricuses


Dude, if you mean me the least you can do is spell my name right.
If not, then: "Who? :shok:"


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

hands up all those of you who that thought this thread would last this long...


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

jakkie said:


> what abot ny of the other races (excluding Orks, necrons and Nids)? no one has mentioned them yet lolz


I don't remember, what's the latest retcon on Ork biology? The last time I paid attention they were half-fungus or something and just kinda budded.

I don't think anyone really wants to get started on the varieties of Nid reproduction. :shok: Human-genestealer interaction's pretty much covered in the background material, though.

I just wonder if the moderators have a pool on how long threads like this can go before someone has to make a spectacle of it.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Orkiod life forms give off fungal spores throughout their lives that then can grow into anything from Squigs to full blown Orks if they land in the right conditions.
This is the reason for the sudden feral Ork infestastions Armeggeddon after the main battles there.

No most chapters of SMs do not engage in hanky panky for various reasons stated in this thread already. (Hence the fact they recruit in the way they do.)

Cadia is just a giant knocking shop for the breeding of new Guardsmen.

Some of you really have too much time on your hands.

Now if you really want to think of sex in 40k go play Dark Eldar they have to be the most active in that department.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i said excluding orks necs and nids cuz i know how i can/cant happen. what about tau and eldar etc?

on another note, a while back some one said that SMs have no "sensitive" parts, right. so why the hell do they wear a codpiece? is it compensation for what they know they dont have or something?


----------

